# I know you can get snail stowaways on new plants, but...



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

a shrimp?!

I saw a tiny red fleck by my fontanus today and when I went for a closer look I found this little guy munching on some algae.

Weirdest thing. This tank is brand new. I planted and filled it about 2 weeks back. I have added zero livestock as the tank was cycling. This guy must have been an egg attached to one of the plants! I guess this means the tank is safe for fish now, though. I've had my drop checker pee yellow for a while now, very hardy little shrimp.

Never had any shrimp! but I think now that I see how bright red and pretty this fella is I'll add a bunch more down the road!

What kind is it? Red cherry? Still very tiny perhaps 7 or 8mm. Jimmyjam (since the plants were from your dad!) do you keep these shrimp?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

That looks like a sulawesi... at least by its body shape, caridinas and neocaradinas don't have that hump on the back.

edit: hrm maybe not, some of my cherries have slight humps


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think a Sulawesi would survive in his tank with that much Co2 but you never know.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like a little male cherry.  yay for that hitchhiker.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Boogerboy said:


> This guy must have been an egg attached to one of the plants!


As far as I know, shrimp eggs are not viable outside of the mother shrimp.

More likely, the (mature) shrimp was hitch-hiking on one of the plants.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

damn nice bonus, i love cherry shrimps, excellent alga eaters, cleaning my plants in my large aquarium.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

zfarsh said:


> damn nice bonus, i love cherry shrimps, excellent alga eaters, cleaning my plants in my large aquarium.


Agreed! He won't stop munching. Might call him Cheech (that is, until I get more and can't discern).

Do you think they'd clip up my HC once they got larger/greater in numbers?

Also, if I were to choose some other varieties would they get along?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Boogerboy said:


> Agreed! He won't stop munching. Might call him Cheech (that is, until I get more and can't discern).
> 
> Do you think they'd clip up my HC once they got larger/greater in numbers?
> 
> Also, if I were to choose some other varieties would they get along?


No, Cherry shrimp will not clip up your HC at all; I have had a bunch in my ADA Mini-S with a HC lawn.

Cherry shrimp will get along with other shrimp from the same species, even if they are different colour morphs (i.e. Snowball shrimp). However, as they are the same species, they will breed haphazardly, resulting in offspring that will not show the desired colouration.

You can mix them with Crystal Red shrimp, though they are harder to care for.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice! Were you talking about how much you love shrimps? Maybe they just toss it in.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Nice! Were you talking about how much you love shrimps? Maybe they just toss it in.


Nah as I said I didn't even have a passing interest in shrimp beyond feeding my fish with them. Now I'm looking into getting this guy some friends, what a difference a week makes hehe.


----------



## Smashy (Dec 11, 2011)

Cute! I want some cherry shrimp.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That doesn't look like a cherry shrimp. More like a sulawesi due to the hunch back. That's a great bonus.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Smashy said:


> Cute! I want some cherry shrimp.


This is probably as good a testament as any to how hardy JimmyJam's shrimp are hehe, if you're looking to get some.



Zebrapl3co said:


> That doesn't look like a cherry shrimp. More like a sulawesi due to the hunch back. That's a great bonus.


He's grown substantially now, maybe 1.5 times the size he was in that photo, it's shocking. In any case, looking at some sulawesi pics I don't know if I can find one that looks similar, or one that would survive these conditions. I think it's a RCS, probably just the angle of the photo or something pronouncing his hump.


----------

